# Times to cheerish



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Well while sitting around the house putting off my homework for training I was thinking about the last few weeks and how graet they were. One of the koolest moments this fall was meeting Trout and his wife. What great people. 
Another great time was taking my dog duckman grouse hunting for the first time this fall. What a dog. I chuckle just thinking of him out there wagging that bushy tail with that great big duckman smile scaring off all my birds. Flushing no scaring yes, but he's learning. He did get to retrieve his first bird this fall and is listening to commands pretty darn good now. I guess he makes a better duck/goose dog than a pat dog but he likes to go just the same.
Another great moment was teaching my lil guy how to use his 410 and see that he actually understands whats going on this year. Don't know if I have enough patience to take him out and the dog at the same time tho,lol. Anyway thats a few of my happy times so far this fall. Hows everyone elses fall going so far? 
Happy hunting, Born


----------



## mauso2 (Oct 3, 2000)

Born, Fall is a wonderful time of the year, I just love the turning of the season... As you know I got my first deer this season a 7 Pointer. but I did want to share our puppy experience with you. We have a Choc.Lab puppy approx 9 weeks old. Cute little guy, so my husband Randy is trying to get hime use to feathers... We found some and Randy worked with him and he did real well for the first time, However a couple hours alone in the house and he decided to really fix that bird (Thats right Ate it up) what a sight (still needs alittle bit more work) Enjoy the season....... Terry


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Terry i know what you mean my dog needs a lil more work too,lol. Congrads on your buck again. Born


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Born,
Times to cheerish ? The UP trip rates at the top for sure. I can't wait to come back up to the great little town you and Joe live in.
Even in my little trips out around here I try to take note of something special.
To be real honest though, I remember the cheerished times at odd times. While sitting ,reading a book or on the stand.
Sharing a hunt with friends is the best,followed by a good meal and some stories.Sound familiar?


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Yep sure does sound familar. Hope there are many more nice times like that to look forward too. Born


----------

